# A trip down the memory lane of flu (Swine flu) 1976 vaccine Push.



## Becky1951 (Sep 11, 2021)

The push, push, push to be vaccinated against it. The lies by the vaccine developers, and the media. The harmful results. 
This was sent me, so passing it on.   This was broadcast on television after the truth came out.  

Mary Tyler Moore, Swine Flu Shot August 19, 2021 - YouTube


----------



## John cycling (Sep 11, 2021)

Becky, that's a great video.  Thank you for sharing.  
That's so sad for all the people who've been lied to and needlessly suffering.


----------



## win231 (Sep 11, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> The push, push, push to be vaccinated against it. The lies by the vaccine developers, and the media. The harmful results.
> This was sent me, so passing it on.   This was broadcast on television after the truth came out.
> 
> Mary Tyler Moore, Swine Flu Shot August 19, 2021 - YouTube


Thanks for sharing that.  The similarities between that & the Covid vaccine push are quite obvious.


----------



## Knight (Sep 11, 2021)

Really eye opening video.

Starts with not listing the variety of "alleged" problems with taking the swine flu shot. Moves on to one example of paralysis of one woman. The clincher was the testimony of Mary Tyler Moore. Strange she didn't come forward & complain that her name was associated with taking the shot. 

According to the video the swine flu unlike covid 19. That flu was not a world wide flu already in full swing causing massive amount of death. 

The vaccine for covid 19 was not tested for 7 to 10 years. It was tested with a variety of reactions that led to & is still uncovering negative reactions. As facts accumulate time will tell if the governments world wide were right in wanting a quick solution or not.


----------



## chic (Sep 11, 2021)

I didn't even remember a vaccine push in 1976. We were all living like normal then. Never even saw this on 60 minutes but it makes me wish we had journalists like Mike Wallace back again. At least the media had more integrity back then. And people weren't so hateful to eachother over personal health choices.


----------



## Lawrence (Sep 11, 2021)

I was in the Army at Fort Carson in 1976 and we all were made to take the Swine ful vacination. I felt ill for two or three days after and got over it just like some of the other vaccines I have taken. When I was in the military I had so many vacinations that they were just second nature to me. I had vaccines for illnesses that are found in third world countries in other parts of the world. Just a few years ago I recieved a flu shot from a V.A. doctor that was a special request flu shot that was suggested for me. They told me that I will never have to take another flu shot again as long as I live for I will never have the flu.I had to aprove to get it and know how to watch for reactions. After I recieved the vaccine I told the doctor that I think that that vaccine is safer that the coffee that they are serving down in the office. The doctor and I laughed and another doctor agreed.


----------

